# PREWAR Schwinn DX Bicycle 26" Frame Men Year 1939. Pre War. Super Rare



## tomsjack (Jan 15, 2021)

PREWAR Schwinn DX Bicycle 26" Frame Men Year 1939. Pre War. Super Rare On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-Schwinn-DX-Bicycle-26-Frame-Men-Year-1939-Pre-War-Super-Rare/265007048413?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2021)

For sure not "super rare" even though it is a one year frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 16, 2021)

Why does someone strip a frame of EVERYTHING like this?  No badge, no bearing cups, nothing that could be removed is left.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 17, 2021)

Not worth starting bid and definitely not worth buy it now price! LMFAO


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 17, 2021)

mickeyc said:


> Why does someone strip a frame of EVERYTHING like this?  No badge, no bearing cups, nothing that could be removed is left.




....that's because it's 600.00!  if it was 200.00 it would be a complete frame ....but sold by an ebayer with integrity!


----------



## BF2485 (Jan 28, 2021)

my 1939 has a different seat clamp bolt location ,maybe mine is not a 39??


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 28, 2021)

BF2485 said:


> my 1939 has a different seat clamp bolt location ,maybe mine is not a 39??View attachment 1346950



Oh no, it's a'39!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2021)

BF2485 said:


> my 1939 has a different seat clamp bolt location ,maybe mine is not a 39??View attachment 1346950



Did you read my reply in your thread about this being a 16"? The 16" frame bikes didn't have a typical seat binder but are like yours. V/r Shawn


----------

